# Anybody seen the film Ted..



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I watched the last hour on CH5 yesterday, cant believe i`ve not heard of it before.
I nearly wet myself :lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

From the same guy that does Family Guy. Ted 2 is out this year with trailers already released


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Watched it for the first time last night. Hilarious.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I watched it again for the giggles last night. I went to see the first one at the cinema and I'll be going to watch the 2nd one when it comes out!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

very funny film


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, watched it when it came out. Hilarious.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

6 times.
Seven with last night
Seth is a genius


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

very funny:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Watched a bit, found it boring and switched over :/


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah great film. Cant wait for father Ted.
I love family guy so I was always going to like it. Seth is quality, was good on the graham norton show, did a few of his voices. Very very good!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Watched a bit, found it boring and switched over :/


im not sure about macfarlane to be honest.hes a one trick pony who has spread his jokes incredibly thinly.family guy is on its **** an american dad is a poorer version of that,ted was poor imho an as fora million ways to die in the west


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

silverback said:


> im not sure about macfarlane to be honest.hes a one trick pony who has spread his jokes incredibly thinly.family guy is on its **** an american dad is a poorer version of that,ted was poor imho an as fora million ways to die in the west


I hate American dad and family guy too lol


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

bradleymarky said:


> I watched the last hour on CH5 yesterday, cant believe i`ve not heard of it before.
> I nearly wet myself :lol:


Man where have you been ?lol ! , really good film !

Also love 40 year old virgin , if you havent seen that its a must


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Watched a bit, found it boring and switched over :/


A bit like you.lol:newbie:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Love the bit when hes on the check out in the supermarket. 
Gonz


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Love the bit when hes on the check out in the supermarket.
> Gonz


Yeah, very funny.

My 10 year old daughter wants to see it because she thinks it's about teddies. Obviously, that isn't happening. Not at least until she's 30 anyway.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A lot of my mates watched and said it was stupid!!!
I was like " what do expect you knew it had a talking teddy bear in it" 
Gonz


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Seen it a few times, never fails to make me laugh.

I like the checkout scene at the till between Ted & the woman. :lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

is that a s h i t on my floor

lol


----------

